# Bobcat 863 handle a 10ft pusher???



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I am on the edge here. I have been searching all morning trying to find what sized box I should throw on my 863 Bobcat.

It is on the fence of what everyone says:
People say 75hp - My 863 has 73hp
People say 8000lbs - I have foam tires (about 500lbs and 2 bobcat counterweights in the back door

I am going to order my box in the next couple of days and I don't know what to do, I need the wide box, but a wide box that only makes it half way accross the lot is no good.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Definitely. If it does not work, I have a new 8' sitting in my yard I will trade if you want. I am running a 8' on my JD250 and plowing a 5 acre industrial site. Only problem is when there is a LOT of snow.


----------



## lawnkale (Dec 4, 2008)

a steel cutting edge pusher would make a big difference. alot less drag on engine when the pusher fills with snow.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

You can go either way and you should be fine. We run both on that size of machine.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I think it really depends on the length of push, depth and weight of snow. I had a 863 and it has the power and weight for most situations, but heavy snow will likely stop you. I never had a 10' pusher on it though, always snow bucket. This year I went with some Snow Wolf tires for my S650 because everyone said they make a huge difference in getting the power to the ground to hook up. Also went with a 10' plow and box sides. It's a big plow or pusher so I'm hoping it works most of the time, but I'm sure we will have a storm where it will be to big to use. I think you should be ok most of the time.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

It will handle it, but depending on the application, sometimes its not worth it. Bigger isn't always better. My big reason for going with a 8' box was for transport. Put it on and go. 10' boxes are too big to go sideways on a trailer making you have to transport separately. But, if it stays on the job it's really not that big of a deal.

As for handeling it, yes on average. Smaller storms, it will carry more and be more efficiant. Heavy wet storms, no it won't. You'll be making half passes, etc. You won't be able to push to its full capacity, packing in 10 yards of snow and pushing it across a lot, not to mention the fuel economy you'll sacrifice working the sh!t out of it. 10' isn't that terribly big, and many use them and they work great, I just don't think they're all that necessary. 

Just an FYI, an 8' box will push 1.8 ac per hour and a 10' will push 1.9. Not that big of a difference.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

And Phil give me a call when you figure out what you're going to do. Unless you have a hook up on a new one, I'll see if Jeff can price you one.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks for the input guys. 

I have thought of every one of the points that you have brought up and that is mostly the reason that I am torn.

As for transporting the box, The machine is going to be in one lot the hole time, but being only 5 miles from the lot, I will most likely bring it back to my shop after every event just for security and the fact that knowing that the machine will start because it is in a heated shop is worth more in peace of mind than anything to me. If the box has to remain there, so be it.

As much as I would like to have a 10ft box, I keep thinking that an 8ft is the way to go. I don't want a wet heavy snow to push the machine around.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

got-h2o;1104580 said:


> And Phil give me a call when you figure out what you're going to do. Unless you have a hook up on a new one, I'll see if Jeff can price you one.


Bill, tell Jeff to get me a price, I have a good hook up out by you on a brand new one, but if you guys have one, if you are in the same neighborhood on price, you know how I like to deal.


----------



## msu1510 (Jan 25, 2010)

go for the 10' i have a 873 and it handles it fine, if you are worried get a poly cutting edge from cuttingedgepoly.com their edge will have less friction with the surface so it will save you hp


----------

